# 64 impala bucket seat ?



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i got a 64 impala super sport from someone and he bought some buckets for it thinking they were 64 ss seats,wich they do look alot like them i think there 64 or 65 chevelle seats? there really clean for there age i was wondering how much different these are too impala ss seats will tracks,the chrome trim that goes all the way around all work on these?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownSugar85_@May 13 2008, 11:47 PM~10650420
> *i got a 64 impala super sport from someone and he bought some buckets for it thinking they were 64 ss seats,wich they do look alot like them i think there 64 or 65 chevelle seats? there really clean for there age i was wondering how much different these are too impala ss seats will tracks,the chrome trim that goes all the way around all work on these?
> 
> 
> ...


no they are 
1 to small , they are a smaller seat 
2 the tracks will not bolt up to them 
3 the chrome from a 62-64 seat will not fit 
4 those are possibly corvair seats also 
5 if you do modify 62-64 seat tracks to fit them when you bolt them in they will not line up becouse they are smaller all the way around


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks for the info....damn that sucks,im gonna have to buy some 64 ss seats then  ....anyone have any for sale?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Say no to fake seats :nono:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownSugar85_@May 14 2008, 01:07 AM~10651039
> *thanks for the info....damn that sucks,im gonna have to buy some 64 ss seats then   ....anyone have any for sale?
> *


I HAVE A FEW SETS , 500 A SET NEED RECOVERING , AND THE CHROME TRIM NEEDS REPLATING


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 14 2008, 09:00 AM~10653226
> *I HAVE A FEW SETS , 500 A SET NEED RECOVERING , AND THE CHROME TRIM NEEDS REPLATING
> *


bumped your head $500 a pair :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 14 2008, 03:42 PM~10654906
> *bumped your head $500 a pair  :uh:
> *


no didnt bump my head , on the east coast thats what they are selling for or at least at my shop 
i know for sure on the west coast they dont sell for that , just like bench seats , they dont sell for shit on the east but on the west you cant find them 
so if they want a set of correct bucket seats i have thats what they pay 

500 for a bench seat on the west coast , now who in the hell bumped their head 
when i was at pomona 2 months ago there was a ton of fuckers that bumped their heads , but that was the going rate there


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 7 2008, 05:44 PM~10602055
> *Good shape, missing passenger chrome only. No pics avail. $1.400.00 OBO
> 
> 
> *


and this is from another topic , its for a 58 bench seat it dont make a difference to me what its for or what people want to do with it , its all about supply and demand :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownSugar85_@May 13 2008, 11:07 PM~10651039
> *thanks for the info....damn that sucks,im gonna have to buy some 64 ss seats then   ....anyone have any for sale?
> *


Virgil,when I got da 64' SS,it had a set of like 95' bucket seats in it,right... :uh: Anyway,I bought a set of buckets from my boy,& he said they was 64' Chevy Impala SS seats!  So,I gave him $300 for them,O.K.  I took out the newer seats & laid those buckets in (but,I didn't bolt them down).And,as far as I knew,they was 64' SS seats,cause I never had a oldschool B-4!  Well,I just hope my boy didn't do that on purpose,ya know. :angry: Virgil,herez some ''REAL TALK'' for ya,I did not know they wasn't 64' Chey Impala SS bucket seats,O.K. :uh: Because,I wouldn't of traded you cars,& told you they was SS seats,in the first place.  Well,Im really ''SORRY'' about the seats 4-real...  Hey,I hope it all works out for ya homie!  And,let me know if you still need those brackets or not...PEACE!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------

